# Chuyên sỉ bao giá máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp tốt nhất cho cả sài gòn



## trinhphamhlv (4/6/21)

*NÊN LẮP **MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP** THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO LÀ RẺ?*


Các dịch vụ cần thiết về máy lạnh âm trần vui lòng gọi

CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN

Truy cập web maylanhhailongvan.vn

Xem thêm:

+++ Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần
+++  Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần LG









*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Daikin: Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết.*

==> Điểm mạnh: Là một trong những thương hiệu đi đầu trong ngành công nghiệp điều hòa, có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh, bền bỉ, hướng thổi gió trong 360 độ, thiết kế nhỏ nhắn nên dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo trì.

==> Điểm yếu: Do quá nổi tiếng nên sản phẩm thường trong tình trạng cháy hàng, giá thành dường như là cao nhất trong các dòng, nhiều mẫu mã, công suất và nơi sản xuất nên dễ khiến người dùng nhầm lẫn.







Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0HP


*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp** Mitsubishi Heavy: 37.000.000đ - 49.800.000đ*
==> Điểm mạnh: Chất lượng và hoạt động cực kì tốt, ít xảy ra hư hỏng hay báo lỗi trong quá trình sử dụng, mang đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất cho người dùng.

==> Điểm yếu: Do không đẩy mạnh quảng cáo nên được ít người tiêu dùng biết đến.


*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Panasonic: 35.500.000đ - 42.300.000đ*
==> Điểm mạnh: Có màng lọc Nano - X giúp kiểm soát mùi hiệu quả trong phòng, thanh lọc không khí và mang lại một không gian tươi mát cho người sử dụng. Thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp mắt, tinh xảo là điềm cộng của sản phẩm này.

==>Điểm yếu: Thời gian gần đây, Panasonic không còn đẩy mạnh quảng cáo nhiều như trước nên ít người tiêu dùng biết đến và chọn lựa.


Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Toshiba: 33.500.000đ - 40.600.000đ
 

==> Điểm mạnh: Ưu điểm nổi bật đó chính là giá thành rẻ hơn so với những Nhật nhập khẩu, vì thế rất được người dân tin dùng. Thiết kế nhỏ nhắn, cách lắp đặt dễ dàng cũng là một trong những ưu điểm nổi trội của hãng.

==>Điểm yếu: Thời gian bảo hành khá ít, những năm gần đây Toshiba cũng không còn đẩy mạnh quá nhiều vào quảng cáo nên Toshiba cũng dần dần mất đi vị trí của mình.


*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp LG Inverter: 35.700.00đ*
 

==> Điểm mạnh: Nét tinh tế trong hình dáng mặt n ạ thổi gió chính là thứ ghi điểm lớn nhất. Bên cạnh đó, hãng chỉ tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter duy nhất, giá thành lại rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với những thương hiệu lớn khác nên được người dùng thích thú.

==>Điểm yếu: Thời gian bảo hành ít, chỉ có 1 năm, là hàng của Hàn Quốc nên nhiều nguời vẫn không chuộng lắm.


*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Nagakawa: 28.400.000đ*

==>Điểm mạnh: Giá thành rẻ nhất trong hẩu heetsb các hãng máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp trên thị trường, hướng gió thổi 360 độ như Daikin, thiết kế nhỏ nhắn, vuông vắn dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo trì. Có mang lọc Vitamin C giúp người dùng không bị khô da khi sử dụng

==> Điểm yếu: Do là hàng Việt Nam sản xuất nên nhiều người còn khá ngfhi ngờ về độ chất lượng của nó







 ==> Hải Long Vân được xem là đại lý phân phối và ủy quyền cấp 1 các dòng *máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp* giá rẻ tốt nhất cho mọi công trình. Liên hệ hotline 0909 787 022 để được tư vấn dòng máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp nào phù hợp nhất đối với không gian của mình nhé. Phù thuộc vào điều kiện kinh tế của nhà thầu mà đưa ra dòng máy lạnh phù hợp nhất.

Nguồn link tham khảo:
Đại lý Máy lạnh âm trần cassette - May lanh am tran cassette


----------

